# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design > D&D 3.x Class Hoodwinker of Baravar Cloakshadow

## CopperElfCleric

*The Hoodwinker:* _(specialty cleric of Baravar Cloakshadow)_

The Hoodwinker is deeply involved in refining the art of Illusions. A sizable number of Hoodwinkers are adventurers, charged with finding new spells and magical items that allow the creation and control of effects from the school of Illusion. Hoodwinkers are generally sneaky, smart Gnomes, and they serve their communities as spies and investigative agents and by teaching skills such as disguise, camouflage, hiding and the like. The Hoodwinker tends to lean toward defenses and protective strategies that are rooted in deceit, Illusion, traps, ambushes, and the like, and their jests and tricks may cause their victims some pain (emotional if not physical). Most Hoodwinkers are crafty, vengeful gnomes who specialize in deceptions. They are unforgiving of any who threaten their charges, and feel no compunctions about acting against those who have earned their enmity. They are also rogues who enjoy using Illusions to confuse creatures before robbing them. They also seem to steal out of sheer boredom. They work well with Mischiefmakers of Erevan Ilesere as well as with Misadventurers of Brandobaris and Glitterbrights of Garl Glittergold. Although the Hoodwinker loves a good practical joke , their jests and tricks may cause no small discomfort to their victims.

*Hit Die*: d6.

_Requirements_: To qualify to become a Hoodwinker, a character must fulfill all the following criteria.

_Race_: Character must be a Gnome

_Skills_: Knowledge (religion) 6 ranks, Disguise 8 ranks, Hide 7 ranks, Move silently 6 ranks, sleight of hand 4 ranks.

_Feats_: Magical fortune, Spell penetration.

_Spellcasting_: Ability to cast 4'th level Divine spells. Must have the Illusion domain and be able to cast at least six illusion spells.

_Special_: +2d6 Sneak attack ability. Must have Baravar Cloakshadow as a Patron Deity.

*Class Skills*: Balance, Bluff, Climb, Concentration, Craft, Diplomacy, Disguise, Escape artist, Heal, Hide, Intuit direction, Jump, Knowledge (religion), Listen, Move silently, Open lock, Sleight of hand, Profession, Search, Spot, Tumble, Use magic device, Use rope, Wilderness lore . Skill points at each level- 6 + Int mod.

*Class Features*:
Weapon & Armor Proficiency: Hoodwinkers gain no proficiency with small or light weapons.

*Spells per day:* A Hoodwinker's training focuses on Divine magic. Thus, when a character gains a new level of Hoodwinker, she gains new spells per day as if she also gained a level in whatever spellcasting class she belonged to before she added the prestige class. She does not however gain any other benefit a character of that class would have gained.

*Illusion mastery*: You are especially adept at fooling others. At 1st level, anyone interacting with your illusions suffers a -2 morale penalty to will saves. This increases to -4 at fifth levell. However, Phantasmal Killer, Weird, and other phantasms (as noted in spell description) only gain half the amounts noted above, rounded down.

*Master of the Obvious*: At 1'st level you are especially adept at recognizing the illusions of others. You gain a +2 resistance bonus to saving throws against illusions, This increases to +4 at fifth level.

*Phantasmic Image*: At 2'nd level your defensive illusions gain a life of their own. As Mirror Image except each image is able to do a single melee attack at your highest BAB. Target may make a Will save (DC 10 + half your caster level + int mod), with a successful save resulting in the destruction of that single image. This spell-like ability can be used once a day, and is cast at your total caster level. The Master of Illusions class ability may be applied.

*Phantasmal Mastery*: At 2'nd level you are especially adept at playing on the fears of others. The targets of your Phantasmal Killers suffer a -4 morale penalty to their will save to disbelieve and fortitude save to die from fear. A successful Fort Save results in 3d6 + 1 damage per caster level, max +15 (Regular: 3d6 damage). Also, your Phantasmal Killers can not be turned upon you. This is a supernatural ability. You can use this ability 1 + int mod times per day. You must state you are using this ability before casting. Think of this as a spontaneous metamagic feat only applicable to Phantasmal Killer.

*Healing Nightmare*: At 3'rd level your illusions can affect the sleep of others. As the spell Nightmare, only you gain the hitpoints lost by the victim. These hitpoints last for 24 hours. This spell-like ability can be used once per day.

*Sneak Attack*: Starting at 3'rd level, as the Rogue ability +1d6, this ability stacks with any other sneak attack bonuses.

*Master Shadow Evoker/Conjurer*: At 4'th level the Hoodwinker gains the ability to shape illusions into forms of his choosing. As Shadow Evocation or Shadow Conjuration, except you can duplicate any spell of up to 6th level.You must choose either Evocation or Conjuration, you can not have both. Either of these spell-like abilities can be used 1 + int mod per week.

*Weird Master*: At 4'th level you are wickedly adept at playing on the deepest fears of others. You may cast Weird as a spell-like ability once per day. The targets of your Weird spell suffer a -4 morale penalty to both the Will and Fort saves, the strength loss on a successful Fort save lengthens to 1d2 days, and the stun effects last 1d4 rounds.

CL-BAB-FS-RS-WS-Special- Spells per day

1'st-+0-+0-+2-+2-- Illusion mastery, Master of the obvious- +1level

2'nd-+1-+0-+3-+3-Phantasmic image, Phantasmal mastery -+1level

3'rd-+2-+1-+3-+3- Healing nightmare, Sneak attack -+1level

4'th-+3-+1-+4-+4-Master shadow evoker/conjurer, Weird master -+1level

5'th-+3-+1-+4-+4-Illusion mastery, Master of the obvious-+1level

Any and all comments are welcomed. Thank you.

----------

